
Trading In Your Old Threads on the Web - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/09/tradin-in-your-old-threads-on-the-web/?ref=technology
======
sync
They're hiring rails developers in the Boston Area.

<http://twitter.com/chrishomer/status/4684300394>

------
TrevorJ
I like this concept a lot... Makes me wonder how well a 'netflix for clothes'
would work. I suppose this is pretty similar.

